# Any bull in the Henry Mountains



## NickV79 (Feb 19, 2011)

Does anyone know if hunting any bull in the Henry's is worth it? I guess you would see some killer bucks but what about elk? I haven't been down there since my bison hunt in '95.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

From what I have heard not much, I would say it's worth it just to drool over the deer.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

There are about 20, give or take, elk there.....just asked the biologists on Wednesday. And essentially the only the reason they are even there is they got lost and wound up there.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

The Henries is one of the units that is currently above objective... The objective for elk in the Henries is 0...


----------



## HighmtnFish (Jun 3, 2010)

bullsnot said:


> There are about 20, give or take, elk there.....And essentially the only the reason they are even there is they got lost and wound up there.


Yea, as far as I know there is only one herd of elk out there and a guy from Hanksville shot a nice 6X6 bull out there last year. It will probably take another couple of years for the 3 remaining bulls to reach maturity but who knows?


----------

